# Kentucky knitters: Adult Baby Suprise Sweater



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if we can find a central meeting place and work on this sweater together? Anyone in KY interested? If so, please PM me and let's see if we can make this happen!


This is from Designer1234:
We are quite excited about the Adult and Child Surprise jacket workshop which will open shortly before the starting date of Feb.13. The ladies from England (purplev and London Girl) are busy getting ready to help us learn this interesting sweater.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

kyterp said:


> I wonder if we can find a central meeting place and work on this sweater together? Anyone in KY interested? If so, please PM me and let's see if we can make this happen!
> 
> This is from Designer1234:
> We are quite excited about the Adult and Child Surprise jacket workshop which will open shortly before the starting date of Feb.13. The ladies from England (purplev and London Girl) are busy getting ready to help us learn this interesting sweater.


This coming week will be my last week at work.
Retirement!!!
Perhaps I can do this.
You see where I'm located.
Are you far?


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in Lexington. Maybe we can work something out. Let's keep each in mind!!!


----------



## chameleon3388 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can a knitter from north of 49 join.
I am also interested in making this miracle sweater
Chameleon3388


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Is the pattern available to this gal in Illinois?


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure is but you need to pay due to copy writes. There has been several discussions regarding this sweater. Just look it up on Topics! Good Luck!


----------

